# HELP with Anubias Nana Petite



## ciao

Hello everyone,

As the title says, I am having problem with this wonderful plant. My Anubias Nana Petite is covered with Algae  . Please help me retrieving my Algae free Anubias mini.










Larger Picture attached for your kind reference:-Anubias Nana Petite Covered with Algae

Plus if someone guide me how to propagate this beauty without cutting the rhizome I would really appreciate that.

Thanks for reading,
Ciao


----------



## Stephen

you could put the plant in a bucket and black it out for a few days. That should help with the algae. 

To propagate the plant you are going to have to cut the rhizome. There is a way to do it when it flowers but from my reading it is a big pain in the ass. Plus yours isn't flowering right now. 

The one leaf in the middle needs to be pruned.


----------



## ciao

Thanks for replying Stephen.

for propagation I remember reading about if you cut a little piece from rhizome and let it heal after healing it will produce a bud through which another rhizome will sprout. but I could be wrong.

You are right the leaf which is yellow in the middle needs to be prune. But how should I cut it, near to rhizome or there is another way to cut the leaf? 

Plus after black out would I be able to secure all the leafs which has the Algae on them and what kind of algae is this?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Will

This is a very very frequent occurance with anubias. Their leaves have near zero resistance to algae growing on them, and they are ridgid and do not move in the current so they are always in the same directed light. They do better in med/low-low light tanks, growing slowly with less algae risk. If your tank is higher light, best to place it in the shade of taller plants near the substrate, rather than in open space near the surface.

For pruning, don't cut, but rather pull. The base of the leaf stem is like a cupped hand over the running rhizome, you want to bend the leaf and stem back until it pops off like a banana from a bunch. I also tend to prune the worst algae affected leaves regularly, but not more often than you see new leaf sprouts.

It's black spot algae, but what's in a common name anyways...


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Not sure why you want to produce a bulb as it's pretty rare to see anubias flower under water. In fact if the flower doesn't reach out of the water, it will die before it becomes a bulb (the bees won't dive into the water to pollinate the flower ...).
To propogate anubias, all you need to do is cut the rhizome in 1.5" - 2" parts. Tie them down to something and it will grow.
As for your algae problem, I think give the black out a try. But from my experience, even if you get rid of the algae, it will be a yellowing brown. Eventually, you will need to cut the leaves. 
I was able to sucessfully keep an algae free anubias in my cherry shrimp tank. Those little critters simply clean it 12 hrs a day. You need lots of critters though. Also, you can't cut the rhisomes. It leeches some kind of chemical that is not healthy for your shrimps.
As for cutting the leaves, my preference would have been the sissors leaving 2 - 4 mm of stem, this way, you won't risk damaging the rhizome.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ciao

Thanks for your kind reply Zebrapl3co & Will Hayward.

I have red cherry shrimps. so that could be helpful. If I cut the rhizome and tie it with the stone how long does it take to poison to stop leaching from the fresh cut rhizome? or how long should I wait to put the freshly cut rhizome in Cherry's Tank?

and does cutting the leafs have the same effect (leaching of posion....?)
Please help...


----------



## Zebrapl3co

ciao said:


> ... I have red cherry shrimps. so that could be helpful. If I cut the rhizome and tie it with the stone how long does it take to poison to stop leaching from the fresh cut rhizome? or how long should I wait to put the freshly cut rhizome in Cherry's Tank?
> and does cutting the leafs have the same effect (leaching of posion....?)
> Please help...


I don't know, I usually don't mix them until 3 months later. Which works out OK for me. Cutting the leaves is not as bad as cuting the rhizome. I get away with cutting a few 2 -3 leaves at a time. If I do a major prunning, I usually take it out and put it in another tank to for 3 months or so to avoid the poisoning senario. Hope that answers your questions.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD

I find a 1 or 2 minute dip in a solution of 1 part bleach to 19 parts water will usually kill the algae which can than be rubbed off. Anubias seems to have a high resistance to bleach and isn't harmed, even with a longer dip.


----------



## ameekplec.

Removing leaves and bleaching won't help unless you adress the source of the algae - what's the rest of the tank like? Do you have any algae issues in there? More likely than not you do.

If anything, I'd go after the root cause of the algae - a dirty tank. If there are lots of available nutrients then the algae will flourish. Try increasing your water changes, clean your fliter and maybe even give your gravel a good vacuum. 

You can save much of your plants without trimming or other actions just by cleaning up the tank they came from. Also, you'll avoid the same problem from occuring again in the future.


----------



## ciao

Long weekend is coming and I have to do a Major gravel cleaning.


----------



## ciao

Zebrapl3co said:


> I don't know, I usually don't mix them until 3 months later. Which works out OK for me. Cutting the leaves is not as bad as cuting the rhizome. I get away with cutting a few 2 -3 leaves at a time. If I do a major prunning, I usually take it out and put it in another tank to for 3 months or so to avoid the poisoning senario. Hope that answers your questions.


3 months. Do you put Anubias in some other tank for that period of time?


----------



## BettaBeats

this is quite common for anubias. it was perfect for my goby because they liked to scrape and eat the algae. light and nutrients always seemed to be a problem. I used to use a qtip to gently clean the leaves when it got too bad. but some of it was very hard to remove. i pulled off the dying leaves when i could.

for anubias propogation, i cut from near the end of the rhizome and it worked quite well. ive never had a poisoning issue, but i never cut inside the tank either.


----------

